# Will Silver Star sleeper pricing go up next year?



## MDRailfan (Sep 24, 2019)

When the Silver Star's dining matches the Silver Meteors, will the sleeper pricing go up to match Silver Meteors? Any thoughts on it?


----------



## jis (Sep 25, 2019)

Most likely yes.


----------



## MDRailfan (Sep 25, 2019)

Any idea what month Silver Star will get new dining in 2020? Need to book for Nov 2020 and if need be will book in Dec of this year to avoid price increase if that's possible.


----------



## jis (Sep 25, 2019)

Allegedly sometime in the first quarter, but with these things you never know for sure until the proverbial fat lady sings.


----------



## railbuck (Sep 25, 2019)

Which raises the question, why is she fat? Surely not from dining on board the Silver Starvation....


----------



## MDRailfan (Sep 25, 2019)

Interesting. right now they just have a cafe OBS person on SS but later a Sleeper Lounge OBS and a cafe OBS. I thought they were trying to cut back staff unless the Sleeper attend also serves as food gather person?


----------



## jis (Sep 25, 2019)

Something to do with the stereotypical shape of Opera singers apparently.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 25, 2019)

MDRailfan said:


> Interesting. right now they just have a cafe OBS person on SS but later a Sleeper Lounge OBS and a cafe OBS. I thought they were trying to cut back staff unless the Sleeper attend also serves as food gather person?



They have to keep the Millennials happy!


----------



## chakk (Nov 6, 2019)

You ask, "will sleeper pricing go up next year?"

I reply, "does Safeway sell bread?"


----------

